# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Autodesk Education Master Suite - Which is best for 3D Printing

## ImaginationProgress

A friend of mine just got a 3D printer for his classroom, and was also granted access to the Autodesk Education Master Suite, which features many of Audodesks top software applications.  He wants to know which of them would be best suited for 3D printing.  I couldn't really give him a clear answer, so I thought that maybe you guys could.

The master suite includes the following:
AutoCAD®
AutoCAD® Architecture
AutoCAD® Civil 3D®
AutoCAD® Electrical
AutoCAD® Map 3D
AutoCAD® Mechanical
AutoCAD® MEP
AutoCAD® Plant 3D
AutoCAD® Raster Design
AutoCAD® Structural Detailing
AutoCAD® Utility Design
Autodesk® Alias® Design
Autodesk® Infrastructure Modeler
Autodesk® Inventor® Professional
Autodesk® Mudbox®
Autodesk® Navisworks® Manage
Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff
Autodesk® Revit®*
Autodesk® Robot™ Structural Analysis Professional
Autodesk® Showcase®
Autodesk® Simulation Moldflow® Adviser Ultimate
Autodesk® Simulation Multiphysics
Autodesk® SketchBook® Designer
Autodesk® Vault Basic
Autodesk® 3ds Max® Design

----------


## logu

It depends by the level of students, if they are young may be Tinkercad and 123D are the best

----------


## asharrock

We use Autodesk Inventor. I teach 6th graders and they can make it work.

----------

